# Really dark brown almost black poop! Sick?



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

My baby just had a really horrible poo! It stank! And was really dark rich brown! Is he sick? He is losing weight. The poo is now becoming very watery but still brown, he seems unsteady but is flying around as per normal. I called the avian vet, i made the mistake early of letting him eat a milk product, so she reckons that's what it might be and if he does another poo to take it in the them.
In just worried, will he get worse, and should I let him crop empty out for now until it all passes, he's following Cody around on the floor at the moment.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Your post includes at least five signs of illness (color change, odor, consistency change of droppings; weigh loss; neurological problems). I would take him to the vet immediately. Why risk it?


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree, I have concern that your baby seems unsteady. And the stink. If it were just one or two, I'd consider waiting, but because the baby has all those, I'd take him to the vet like enigma said. For me, the change in poop or unsteadiness of the bird was always my vet signs.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Neurological signs like unsteadiness, weakness, or loss of balance almost always constitute an emergency.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Is this bird from the same breeder that you got the unweaned baby that died? If so, from your pix on the other forum Barney had giardia, and your description sounds like this might be a possibility. The color sounds like possibly even some bleeding in the upper GI tract. To make sure, smear some on plain white paper and hold up to a strong light. If old blood it would show up a rust color. If not a rust or reddish color it could be from something in similar color he ate.

Eating a dairy product will not do this. Most dairy products that are processed do not contain lactose.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I so would if I could! But I in no way able to get there, mum is at work... 
Was it because of the milk?


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh akay, sorry I did not see ur post what about lead poisoning could it be that?
I do what u said but it doesn't show any reddish colour at all.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I do what u said but it doesn't show any reddish colour at all.*

Then it may be from the food. What color is the urates?

Also how old is the bird? If a new bird has it had a health checkup? Has there been any diet changes?


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

The urates were normal, he is the brother of Barney so about 8 weeks now. I made the mistake of letting him eat some porridge


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Did you ever get a necropsy for Barney? There is a possibility that the same thing may be wrong with this bird.

Porridge should not do that to the droppings. And if you have just noticed that he is losing weight it may have been a slow gradual weight loss, which can be from disease, or if handfeeding possibly nutritional or how the bird is fed, or a combination of both.

Rather than speculate, it sounds like a vet visit is in order as soon as you can.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I thought mabey he had lead poisoning because earlier he touched the end of one of my lead pencils, so I called the vet again and asked about getting a test done but apparently theres no lead in lead pencil .... Is that true? :O


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

* no lead in lead pencil .... Is that true? :O*
------------------------------------

Correct the material used in pencils is non toxic, but you can do a Google search on it.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

I would lean on what your vet said to be true. Not that I'm in the habit of letting it happen, but I've had quite a few occasions where one of my keets or tiels decided to be pesky, and destroyed the tips of my pencils while writing or if they somehow got to my desk and knocked the cup over. I've had yet to have a bird come down sick because of it. Also, like srtiels said, the porridge did not cause this. I share my food with my birds, porridge/oatmeal, my grainy cereals do nothing to their poop. The ONLY food that may give my birds a more runny poop is when I give them freshly washed romaine lettuce.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

The bird needs to see a vet. There is no way around this as he has so many symptoms of being sick. Please do the responsible thing and get his baby to the vet ASAP. A vet cannot diagnose or treat your bird over the phone..they can answer your questions but they can't really give advice until they have examined the bird themselves.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Phew, glad it's not poisoning.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I can't get to the vet until in atleast 3-4 hours  will they be able to tell me why he is losing weight?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The vet may not immediately be able to tell what is going on with the bird. He/she may have to do some tests, some in office like gram stains, and some sent out like bloodwork, and cultures. But from the in office visit the vet will most likely put the bird on a broad spectrum antibiotic until results are in. The reason for this is if there is a disease going on it will take care of any secondary bacterial problems generated from the primary health issue.

At the vets office try to give as many details about the bird as you can, age, how long you have had him, where you got him, diet, environment/housing.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They will ask you questions that may or may not lead to a possible conclusion about weight loss...it is very likely for him to be losing weight from disease, which will require follow-up treatment and quarantine from your other birds. If they find he is suffering from disease, it is very likely the other birds might've caught it so you will want to bring the whole gang up there and have them checked for the disease as well.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ooooh... Mums not going to like the sound of that  I'll see what I can organize with them.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there an update on this situation?


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

R.I.P deano 
Crossed the rainbow bridge at 12:40 last night, may you find peace with your brother Barney, it was probably for the best, I am sorry.

I couldn't take him to the vets, by the time mum got home, it was too late and all the vets were closed. *I am sorry...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hun....sorry for his loss of life, he looked like a sweetie 

Please talk to your parents and do what you should have done with Barney...get a necropsy done. You have other birds and there could be a good chance that whatever this bird and Barney had it could have been passed along. Your other birds are older, thus they would have an already developed immune system, but still susectable to what your lost ones had, but not show symptoms. 

Anywhere and anything that was touched by you (after handling the bird) and caging and stuff has to be cleaned and disinfected.

A necropsy will tell cause of death and if you have to treat your other birds to protect them.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

Aw, I am so very sorry


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that he didn't make it. 

It sounds like it would be best to have a talk with your parents about necessary vet care. If they are unwilling to provide the care that the birds need, then it would be best not to get any more birds until you are able to drive them to the vet yourself. As Susanne said, you also need to get a necropsy and have your other birds checked out now, as they have likely been exposed to whatever these two babies had.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

For future reference: http://www.carecredit.com.au/

Find you location to ask if they see birds: http://www.carecredit.com.au/Patients/FindPractices.html


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry that this happened. Your birds are teaching you a very tough lesson: that if you don't want to have tragedies like this then you have to be willing and able to take them to the vet when they need it. And also that you shouldn't buy birds that are at high risk for having problems - this includes unweaned babies and birds from bad breeders with a high death rate in their flocks. If you are more careful about choosing your pets from now on, use quarantine with new birds, and get prompt vet care when it's needed, you should have much better luck in the future.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP, please get the necropsy done and the rest tested and treated before you lose your whole flock.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss,RIP deano.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

srtiels said:


> Hun....sorry for his loss of life, he looked like a sweetie
> 
> Please talk to your parents and do what you should have done with Barney...get a necropsy done. You have other birds and there could be a good chance that whatever this bird and Barney had it could have been passed along. Your other birds are older, thus they would have an already developed immune system, but still susectable to what your lost ones had, but not show symptoms.
> 
> ...


He was a sweetie 

Does that mean they are going to cut him up?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is a birdie autopsy done to find a cause of death. I'm not familar with the whole procedure, and i know it just sounds awful..but it is neccessary to protect your other birds' well-beings. I get this awful feeling thinking of the rest of your birds that were exposed. They could all be infected and pass away like Deano.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Codyandme1 said:


> He was a sweetie
> 
> Does that mean they are going to cut him up?


If you wana know how they do it here is a link that tells about it. http://www.quakerville.com/qic/qnecrops.asp


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Do you have a update on him? Did you get a necropsy done?


----------

